# Recruitment Announcement for Involuntarily Childless Women!!



## Brown-candy (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello,

I am a research student from the University Of Bedfordshire Institute Of Health Research exploring a sensitive and thoughtful research on the knowledge, perceptions and experiences of infertility and involuntary childlessness among the Black Africans in the UK but using Luton, Bedfordshire as my case study. 

I am looking for Black African women who have never had a child and have been trying to conceive for over one year, age 25 – 49 years residing in Luton and are willing to talk about their experience of infertility and involuntary childlessness.

Please note that due to the sensitivity of the issue, the entire study will be completely anonymous and interviews will take place at a place and time at your convenience. 

Upon completion of the study, the result will be analysed and I will be happy to share some of the findings here when they become available.
Should you have any questions, please feel free to contact me by sending me a message.

Thank you for your help!


----------

